# Honda Pioneer



## macanudo (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm hoping to get a new SXS soon. Does anyone have any opinions about the Honda Pioneer?


----------



## macanudo (Feb 20, 2015)

*Pioneer?*

Maybe they made a mistake calling it the Pioneer. Doesn't sound to sporty. Pioneer kind of sounds like something that broke down and passed away in the badlands of Wyoming. Really any suggestions on SxS brands and engine size would be appreciated.
Mac


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

What are you looking for exactly? 2, 4, or 6 seater? Sport, Sport/Utility, or Utility? Something fast? or just something that will get you around?


----------



## macanudo (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm looking for a 2 seater. Utility type. Just to run around the farm and take deer and duck hunting. Speed isn't super important to me, but I need enough power to haul my fat butt up the hills.
Mac


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I rode and drove in a new Pioneer 500 this weekend for several hours. It hauled 2 guys and gear anywhere we wanted to go (~400lbs) with ease. Suspension was decent, but not as good as Polaris Rangers. It is geared really low and not made for speed. This would be great to get from point A to B, but would be a let down for sand dunes. Loved that it is a manual, perfect for going down long steep hills and it felt much more stable than a 4 wheeler with 2 guys on. Has zero storage, so plan on buying and attaching a pack to it. It would probably struggle with two 300+ lbs guys, but I was very impressed and will replace my old Honda rancher with a pioneer 500 at some point in the future.


----------



## macanudo (Feb 20, 2015)

How was it for noise? I prefer a quiet ride, I must be getting old.
Mac


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Because it is geared low and maybe the body design, it is a little louder than a honda rancher 4 wheeler. Not sure how it compares to other sxs as I don't pay much attention to it. Not objectionably loud, but we shut it off when glassing for deer and it was nice break from the noise.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

I just purchased a new side x side. And it came down to the pioneer and teryx 4 for my needs. I went with the teryx 4 after putting them against each other. Due to the 3 year power train warranty the suspension is way better on the teryx adjustable steering wheel and a bunch of other small details the honda seamed to be lacking. My neighbor bought the honda and after riding them both I am still happy with my decision. Not to say the honda is bad because it's not. They just seam to be a few years behind on the utv market


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

The one complaint my neighbor has is heat in the cab and a little louder in cab then he would like but it doesn't sound like a snowmobile going down the trail like a rzr


----------



## macanudo (Feb 20, 2015)

How did the Pioneer and the Teryx compare price wise?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I want a UTV with a track kit for ice fishing. I'm getting old enough that it looks funner than digging out a buried 163" long track snowmobile.


-DallanC


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

DallanC said:


> I want a UTV with a track kit for ice fishing. I'm getting old enough that it looks funner than digging out a buried 163" long track snowmobile.
> 
> -DallanC


Plus the full enclosure on a 10 below day is a perk.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

My little brother bought a pioneer up in Wyoming to avoid taxes in Utah. That thing was literally a dream vehicle. The pioneer 500 is a completely different animal than any side by side. It fits where those wider side by sides wont fit and it is extremely offroad and capable. It is not a performer in speed and doing tricks but it is a performer in capability. The low gearing in it makes it capable of crawling up anything that I would dare crawl up. We could side hill in that thing like crazy and my mind was blown that it was not rolling. It has a low center of gravity. 

If you are using it for hunting I would argue there is no better vehicle. It has the same width as a four wheeler but it seats 2. Hondas approach into the side by side market with the Pioneer 500 was to make a vehicle that does what the others can't do in capability. 

I am definitely getting one.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

How on earth did I miss the 500... that thing does look hella fun:






I ***LOVE*** it is a geared transmission, and paddle shifters are pretty snazzy way for the driver to manage shifting. With all the new Forest trails getting width restrictions, going smaller is a huge selling point for me (and it fits into the bed of a truck!).

Apparently it is the same engine / drivetrain as the Foreman series ATVs... which means its bullet proof.

I'm going to go test drive one.

-DallanC


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

I picked up a Yamaha Viking this year. Actually has 3 front seats, so you have plenty of room. It runs Yamahas 700 motor which is practically indestructable, plus its extremely simple to do maintainace on with easy access to valves. It uses the best CVT on the market, with consistant(sorry RZR and Teryx) downhill braking(I had a teryx, they are far from consistant). Mine has complete under frame METAL armor. Plus, they are a lot cheaper than the Honda or Kawa, and tons more that the Rzr. Worth a check out.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Beware on the Hondas there are some reports of the motors dusting out. Mm has a similar post where guys were reporting dusted motors and some honda forums. It seams these company's go through growing pains when designing these utvs. Honda being somewhat new to the utv market I would look into it. I made that mistake with polaris in 08 and the air filter design cost me thousands of dollars. That's why I went with one this time that has a 3 year warranty


----------



## macanudo (Feb 20, 2015)

Sorry for my ignorance, but what does "dusting out" mean?
Mac


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

macanudo said:


> Sorry for my ignorance, but what does "dusting out" mean?
> Mac


Sucks dust into the engine, ruins the top end generally (if enough dust gets in it can wipe out the bottom end too). Pioneer has a high intake to avoid sucking in dust. I've been researching this topic and it seems to only occur on machines where the owners don't clean their filters frequently / reliably... so poor maintenance.

I wish they had a 750cc engine in that smaller frame. I'd like the higher HP to turn tracks easier.

-DallanC


----------

